# Accessory sites?



## Liz (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm trying to find sites that sell accessories like earring and necklaces. not too expensive stuff, but things that look a lil different.


----------



## Marisol (Sep 27, 2005)

Bluefly.com

shopkitson.com

emitations.com

urbanoutfitters.com


----------



## Leony (Sep 27, 2005)

Tarina Tarantino

Sundancecatalog.com

Tinatang.com

Shopjlo.com

Amazon.com


----------



## Salope (Sep 29, 2005)

www.forever21.com

H&amp;M

If you live in NY, then I'd suggest visiting the sellers who prop up tables on street corners with costume jewelry. Lots of great finds there. I heart NYC.


----------



## barbi53657 (Sep 30, 2005)

H AND MA BABY AND FOREVER21 its even cheaper than h&amp;m


----------



## Jen (Oct 3, 2005)

Hey Liz,

Do you have a Gadzook's store anywhere nearby? They have some really cool and very inexpensive jewelry. Don't think they have a website though.

Jen


----------



## Sofia (Oct 4, 2005)

just to name a few I've gotten lucky at:

www.guess.com

www.marciano.com

www.rampage.com I just found out about this store thanks to Salope.

Here in NY it is so easy to find accessories. They are literally everywhere you look. I especially love the tiny shops in the 30's and 5th. The walls in the stores are lined with earrings, bracelets, necklaces, you name it. I think there is even a store or two that has nothing but beaded jewerly. I love it.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *La*Bella* When I lived in Dallas, they had this super huge and neat store called Sam Moon. They have a store on the web, but it doesn't have as much as they have in the store, plus the pictures don't do the products justice. The prices are GREAT though, so check it out when you can




www.SamMoon.com

I love Sam Moon!


----------



## canelita (Oct 4, 2005)

http://www.limogesjewelry.com

This a really cool site, check it out!


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* I love Sam Moon! I love how all of us texas people are like woo sam moon.
Almost all of the jewelry I wear i got there and most of my purses are from there to... I absolutely love it


----------



## soundlessriot (Oct 5, 2005)

fredflare.com


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 5, 2005)

This was a great thread to post Liz...I'm always looking for that "uncommon accessory" I do love "uncommon goods" but they tend to be overpriced. I love Lillian Vernon they sometimes have "cheap" stuff that you can wear out and nobody really knows it's cheap. I seem to vaguely recall another one out there but I'll have to do my research, I'll have to get back to you on that one. I'm going to have to look up these that the other posters listed...HOT DAMN, more things to shop for and more money to spend!! hahaha

Originally Posted by *Liz* I'm trying to find sites that sell accessories like earring and necklaces. not too expensive stuff, but things that look a lil different.


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm loving this Sam Moon Website!! Very inexpensive!!!

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* I love Sam Moon!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Dec 31, 2007)

Sam Moon and H&amp;M.


----------

